# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Kitchen - family - study reno

## dazzler

Hi all,  
Here are some pics of the kitchen phase of our combined kitchen, family and study reno on our 1940's tassie cottage. 
We had a small kitchen with a small dining study area then a wall and a large family room. Off to one side was a very small bedroom/sunroom that had lovely sun but too small for anything much and closed off from the family.  The family room was drenched with sun but the rest was very dark.  Decided to move the kitchen to the front where the family room was and remove the non load bearing wall (that had a crappy fireplace on one side and a nice one on the other) and the wall between the bedroom and family room.  In the end we will have a huge kitchen meals area with a study off to the side and a large family room up the other end. 
I am learning as I go, making mistakes and fixing them and imagine the pros are chuckling but I have really enjoyed it and it doesnt look too bad. 
On to the photos.
Here are shots of both walls removed.  The sheeting was asbestos so was removed by me following the guidelines from workplace standards.  Not a pleasant job but no worries if you take your time.     
The front window was too low for the benchtops so it had to go.  I ordered a smaller width one with double glazed panes;  
Once it was out I needed to make up a box to support the new window;    
All went well with no probs.  A bit of a worry given the window cost $2k and I was worried it would fall out as I secured it.  I used some 2x1 on each corner so it couldnt.  :2thumbsup:  
Next instalment

----------


## dazzler

Next were two fixed pane double glazed windows so that we could see towards the ocean to the east and Mt Wellington to the west. 
First was the east window;     
And then the west;       
Love the view of the garden, will try and get one of the mountain when it stops raining.  :Cool:  
Then installed wall insulation;    
You can see the floorboards before they were polished and polyed. 
Then I started the gyprocking;       
The floors were also sanded by a local bloke;     
These photos were after the first two coats of poly and is very shiny.  The third coat was a flat coat. 
Next instalment -

----------


## dazzler

Next came the Flatpax brand kitchen cabinets and doors;      
Then the Montelli Benchtops;        
Really very happy with the Flatpax.  Very high quality (better than my last spec home) and I enjoyed putting it together.  Also installed a 900mm gas/elect range and dual drawer dishwasher. 
Next up are the pantries which need to be cut at a funny angle to meet the funny ceiling. Then onto the panels for the rear of the island bench and rh bench return, splashback tiling, architraves, downlights, painting and then it will be close to done....then onto the other end, demolish the old kitchen  :brava:  and turn that end into a loungeroom. 
cheers

----------


## Armers

Looking nice there.... You able to give some rough prices for the flatpax? I am going to be doing up my house (once i get the keys) We're looking at diy kitchens, its nice to know what type of price a finished kitchen comes to once its in a home.  
Heh man i am itching to get mine up and going! (keep your eyes out for a post) 
Cheers 
Armers

----------


## president_ltd

looking good, quite a difference by the looks. 
one question though - no rangehood planned???

----------


## dazzler

> looking good, quite a difference by the looks. 
> one question though - no rangehood planned???

  Not as yet but can put one above it in the ceiling if required.  I would want a flush one that is unobtrusive.  We dont cook with much fat so it should be mostly steam which being a huge room (12m x 4.8m) shouldnt be a huge problem.  We shall see  :Smilie:

----------


## dazzler

> Looking nice there.... You able to give some rough prices for the flatpax?

  It saved us about 1/2 on having it done professionally. Our quotes came in at over $22k but this is a big kitchen (there is 8.2 lineal metres of benchtops not including the island bench that is 1.8m wide x 1.2 deep) I have all the receipts so will add it up in a while.  If you go to the flatpax website they have a calculator.   
Here is an example of the savings that can be achieved.  The benchtops were $4100 supplied.  identical ones fitted by the local supplier was quoted at $7300.  
cheers

----------


## Armers

Nice looking good, thats the type of savings i am looking for! heh. My Kitchen is no where near as big as that. As i said in my earlier post i need to get the keys first before any measurements and quotes start happening. 10 days to go! 
Ugh there is so much to do, don't know where to start! Lol 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## dazzler

> Ugh there is so much to do, don't know where to start! Lol 
> Cheers
> Armers

  Beer is good.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## DIYNewbie

2 questions for Dazzler................
1.  How was the island secured to the flooring? Would it be the same method if the flooring was concrete / tiles?
2.  Will the legs be covered with kick boards? If yes, how? 
I am planning to do my kitchen pretty soon as I am waiting to get my keys. What was your benchtop? Laminex? 
cheers

----------


## ramjet1379

Great job. looking very nice. Love the timber floor

----------


## Ashwood

Very very nice !!!  Love your end product ... esp. the large wide kitchen with a view to kill for, not to mention the great looking flatpax cabinets. Really like what you did with the windows too. 
Need to do my kitchen next year, not sure what to do yet, but your flatpax doors look like something i'd go for.  
Keep the photos coming. Cheers.

----------


## dazzler

Hi, sorry to be rude and not answer i have been away. 
The island bench is not secured at all however the weight keeps it where it should be plus the RC AC is mounted to the floor and the back of the rear panel. 
The top is Montelli ordered through bunnings. 
Kickboards on order and should be here soon.

----------


## chipps

Am impressed at the lack of overhead cupboards, it really helps open it all up & look so spacious, esp around all those windows.

----------


## namtrak

Great looking area!!!

----------


## dazzler

I have done the other end of the house/room and its over here; http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/ol...88/#post795052

----------


## andy the pm

Looks great dazzler, I feel your pain about rooms not being square, I'm trying to do the front bedroom, nothing lines up...its an experience

----------

